# Clubs/Minis?



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

having recently been given a small pack of H. Upmann Puritos by D. Gen, those seemed to fit the right size/time category for my "commute smoke" of roughly 20-25 minutes to/from work. 

a tpc or pc is waaaay too big (they take me at least 40-55 minutes), and they are something i'd rather sit back and take my time with.

do these various clubs/minis have the same flavor profiles as their line would indicate? 
i'm asking because those H. Upmanns didn't taste like the H. Upmanns i've smoked before (since i've only enjoyed the #2 from them prior to this).
so, if i order something from MC, will it have the profile from that brand?

i know, just go buy some and let us all know, they're not that expensive....

i've had a couple that Mo sent last year, but i forgot what they were like.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

I cannot speak on the matter because I don't have the experience with those smokes, but what was interesting about your thread is you said you have a cigar on your commute to/from work. Do you enjoy a cigar while driving? I can't really see myself having a good smoke and trying to drive at the same time. I can see how cigerrettes work (though I'm not a cigg smoker) but a cigar while driving (for me) would only work on a relaxing trip somewhere where I have a lot of highway time. :z


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm with IHT One of the best places I like to smoke is in my truck.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll continue the off-topic and say that I usually don't smoke anything I have to pay particular attention to in the car (mostly cigars which I have had many times and are enjoyable, but don't need that "special time" to enjoy), but I do start my morning smoke before I get in the car or once in and enjoy it immensely for the 10 min. drive to work. It's a very nice, calm experience to have some music on and enjoy the smoke as I head into work (and I have the good fortune to be able to finish what I'm smoking once at work). Anything that is going to require great attention (rare cigars or cigars I am trying for the first couple of times to "get a feel" for them), I always smoke unto themselves with nothing else to distract me.

On topic, I have never really liked the club or mini sizes as much as I would like to. They are good in flavor (not necessarily of the profile of the namesake), but are too short a smoke IMO and turn hot too fast, no matter how lightly I draw. I would much prefer leaving a little earlier IHT and smoking a TPC to start my day if I was in your shoes


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

In my opinion they dont always stick to the same flavors as their rest of the line since they are made from left over leaves *I think*. But what ive seen is that the strength in the flavor they have does stick more to the rest of the line, for example the Cohiba minis are way stronger than the monte minis, and some of the milder ones are the quinteros *which is a MM in the bigger sizes*. If you gonna try some id recommend the Gloria Cubana Puritos and the H.Upmanns but you already tried them . The ones ive been tempted to buy but havent are the Partagas puritos or the minis. Maybe ill go get some in the weekend


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DonVon said:


> I cannot speak on the matter because I don't have the experience with those smokes, but what was interesting about your thread is you said you have a cigar on your commute to/from work. Do you enjoy a cigar while driving? I can't really see myself having a good smoke and trying to drive at the same time. I can see how cigerrettes work (though I'm not a cigg smoker) but a cigar while driving (for me) would only work on a relaxing trip somewhere where I have a lot of highway time. :z


oh, hell, yes, i smoke and drive.
one of the reasons why i want to see if minis/clubs will do the trick is because i want to devote more attention to a tpc or pc.

but, yes, on long drives i do smoke a cigar, and it can be a kick ass experience. one of the best cigars i've had was while driving.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> oh, hell, yes, i smoke and drive.
> one of the reasons why i want to see if minis/clubs will do the trick is because i want to devote more attention to a tpc or pc.
> 
> but, yes, on long drives i do smoke a cigar, and it can be a kick ass experience. one of the best cigars i've had was while driving.


I'm gonna be driving cross country in about 3-4 weeks, so you better believe I'll be smoking on the way.

I have trouble in traffic, but on the open road, there is nothing like smoking while driving.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

They don't follow the flavor profiles of their namesakes and all taste very similar, IMHO. They are good for a quick fix kind of smoke, but are not what I would consider a premium smoke.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

cohiba clubs...smoke quite a few perhaps two or three 20 packs a year...i love em.
for the record i believe they do age/improve somewhat like larger smokes(for how long aging helps i dont know yet)...i am just finishing off my nov'02 clubs.

derrek


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

dvickery said:


> cohiba clubs...smoke quite a few perhaps two or three 20 packs a year...i love em.
> for the record i believe they do age/improve somewhat like larger smokes(for how long aging helps i dont know yet)...i am just finishing off my nov'02 clubs.
> 
> derrek


I would agree to a certain extent. I had some "Cubatobacco" Cohiba mini's from way back that were real good up to a year ago when I burned the last one. I also had some Monte's a little older that were good to. I would however stress what others have said; they don't necessarily fit in their marquis flavor profile. I smoke them sometimes, but they get to hot after about 5 min. and when you try and smoke them slower they got out all the time.

I would rather waste some of a TPC than to smoke a cigarillo or Club in a 20-30 minute period. Speaking of Clubs, they all taste like paper, or more like cigarette tobacco to me. I would not recommend them.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

matt, cigartex, derrek, everyone...

thanks for the info. this is exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I got credit that I didn't deserve. I didn't send the minis to ya, Greg.

But I've been curious about this same thing, so thanks for the thread!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I've smoked a few boxes of the Partagas and Montecristo clubs and Minis last year. Honestly, I prefer Petit Upmanns or Partagas Chicos for 25 minute commute cigars because the club/minis tend to burn hot and fast. You can get PU or Chicos for around double the price per stick - which is a better value as I normally smoked 2 minis in 25 minutes. I haven't played around with humidification at higher levels to see if they burn slower.

In the NC arena, I found Professor Sila Especials Sumatra for 7 bucks + shipping at cbid. They are excellent little smokes. Perlas from that line also show up there. Heck, even the toros are less than a buck a piece, although I dislike throwing 2/3 of a cigar away. Finally LCHEY Silencios can be had for a buck and change a stick. They are full bodied and burn slow, but are really a nice cigar in the car as they burn well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> I got credit that I didn't deserve. I didn't send the minis to ya, Greg.


what the FLUCK is wrong with me tonight? calling poker by the wrong name in the chat room, giving WILLYGT's credit to D. Gen???

maybe i was think of the Edmundo i clipped tonight and it had too tight of a draw?? who knows. i'm flucked in the head.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

I've become addicted to those little teeny sticks... Had a bolivar - totally awesome and a couple of MC's (Thanks mo!) mmmmnnnmmmm!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Churchlady said:


> I've become addicted to those little teeny sticks... Had a bolivar - totally awesome and a couple of MC's (Thanks mo!) mmmmnnnmmmm!!!


thanks for the input, CL. i think my next "me" purchase, other than an aristocrat plus humidor, will be a few boxes of these sized cigars.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't think you'll be sorry.... Tkes me about 1/2 hour to smoke one. The Bolivar was better than the mc's but both were deeeelicious.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

I recently finished off a pack of Montecristo Minis. Nothing spectacular, but good ol' fashioned cuban tobacco in a small, time saving package.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

I smoked a pack of Monte Minis once, and while they taste "cigar-y" they are definitely nothing like their bigger brothers. Or would that be second cousins?

Apparently the Joyitas are better, but I've had no experience with them. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Spongy said:


> I recently finished off a pack of Montecristo Minis. Nothing spectacular, but good ol' fashioned cuban tobacco in a small, time saving package.


What is this, gravedigging for IHT posts day :r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Spongy said:


> I recently finished off a pack of Montecristo Minis. Nothing spectacular, but good ol' fashioned cuban tobacco in a small, time saving package.


How would the Minis compaare to the Puritos? I really enjoy Monte Puritos when I'm pressed for time...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I smoked a Joyita last night and it was great! Amazing amount of flavor and smoke production. Nice flavors. The only drawback is the price point. Same or close to many PC's or Pan's. :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Bear said:


> How would the Minis compaare to the Puritos? I really enjoy Monte Puritos when I'm pressed for time...


IMHO the club and mini tasted better than the purito.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

the upmann puritos are fantastic IMO

I would love to get my hands on some more


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

I like both the Monte Club and Mini and also the Partagas Chicos are good for a quick smoke.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Beachcougar said:


> I like both the Monte Club and Mini and also the Partagas Chicos are good for a quick smoke.


I'll second the party chicos !


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I picked up some ERDMH Lunch Clubs and wow were they delicious for a short smoke. I lost track of time and by the time I nubbed it, it had been about 25 minutes.


----------

